# Little Holder needs serious prayers



## Horns (Oct 30, 2014)

Member here needs serious prayers. He has been through so much. I have not kept the forum up to date but he is in a bad way fighting brain cancer. He is just like my brother. Lift his spirits and allow him to fight the good fight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2014)

I hate to hear that. Our prayers for him.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 30, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's awful. Prayers sent


----------



## CAL90 (Oct 30, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## oops1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Praying all works out.. Sorry to hear this


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 31, 2014)

Prayers said.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 31, 2014)

our prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 1, 2014)

Prayers sent from here.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 3, 2014)

Prayers that he can have peace, and that our God will pull him through this as well as his family and friends


----------



## Horns (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the kinds words and thoughts. He has traveled a rough road with this disease for the past 18 months or so. He is worried about leaving a 7 year old special needs son without a daddy. Tears me up when he talks about it.


----------



## Horns (Nov 4, 2014)

Got the worst news possible today. He is going home tomorrow with plans for Hospice. Worried about how he is going to tell his son & elderly parents that time is very close. His parents buried his brother 7 years ago because of a different type of cancer.


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 5, 2014)

Prayers


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Prayers offered. May the Lord give you the words to help ease his burdens.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 17, 2014)

My Prayers continue for him and his family.


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Prayers lifted up!


----------



## Horns (Jan 12, 2015)

With heavy heart, I would like to thank you all for the prayers. Tim left this world around 3:30 pm today. He fought the good fight but in the end, he just could not beat it. His mother is in terrible shape with her own issues. She just got back to rehab today from the hospital after a 3 week stay. His daddy is the one who will need the prayers now. He is 83, just lost his second son, and possibly soon to lose his wife of 53 years.


----------



## fredw (Jan 12, 2015)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 13, 2015)

That is awful, prayers sent for the family.


----------

